# The pot calling the kettle black: Part 1



## My Freemasonry (Mar 11, 2016)

Note: This is the first of a three-part article from a brother who wishes to remain anonymous. The online discussions of the past few weeks prompted him to write about his experiences, and what he would do if it were in his power to promote changes. I saw some of his writing elsewhere, and asked […]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Continue reading...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 17, 2016)

Its good he's posted this..

This issue goes to the very core of freemasonry. Its not about rasism, homophobia or other prejudices: its about being educated and vigilant to do something hard as individuals - to correctly apply and adjust our working tools to our ashlars to make us better men. A core concept on Freemasonry.

Part of that is not being shocked when people disappont or repel. It's in not rejecting our worthy system which transcends the failings of its members.

The behaviours he's talking about are known here as " the cringe factor" from "Order in the House" a talk from G Goding.

".......RW Bro Goding proposes that the health of all private Lodges is dependent upon five discreet areas namely: perfect harmony, efficient business meetings, excellent ritual, good festive boards and elimination of the cringe factor. Greg further proposes that "unless the 1st and 5th are in place 2, 3 & 4 can never and will never be achieved."


“The Cringe Factor,” according to RWBro. Goding, “is whatever makes you squirm in your seat or pull at your collar and look at your feet while it’s going on. It presents itself in many ways but we all know that is there and sadly we all tolerate it and have done nothing to address the problem – we put up with it but almost unanimously we will not inflict this type of behaviour on our friends and so we don’t ask them to consider joining the Craft.”

The Cringe Factor is something we all should be aware of, but some of the discussions on it seem to miss a critical point – the Cringe factor is NOT a person. It is behaviours (even if only one) which turn people off- they make us cringe. As a behaviour, which is the exact word RWBro Goding uses in the above quote, the most popular, the most charismatic and the most dedicated of us is vulnerable to displaying “The Cringe Factor”. And, critically, it is not just what we do and say, but the cringe factor is determined by the context of the behaviour and the social group and setting in which those behaviours take place – and the perception of the person observing that behaviour.

Freemasonry invites us to examine our conduct and values and to adjust them to make us more successful people in all our undertakings and relationships.

I wonder if the critical and full condemnation of individuals rather than some of the behaviours they exhibit is such an action which we should adjust in ourselves?"


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Its good he's posted this..
> 
> This issue goes to the very core of freemasonry....................... its about being educated and vigilant to do something hard as individuals - to correctly apply and adjust our working tools to our ashlars to make us better men. A core concept on Freemasonry.


For some time now there has been an idea rolling around in my head.  (not surprising as there is lots of unused space up there)    I have been asking myself "What is it that we "do" as Freemasons?"  "What is Freemasonry about?"  "What is the "Great Work" of Freemasonry?"  I think the answer is that we teach what in Latin is called Vir.   A quick web search turned up this quote:

"The word _vir_, meaning man, has several common English derivatives:

_virtue_: the first meaning of virtue is manliness or courage, from the Latin word _virtus_. Other meanings, such as goodness and chastity and moral excellence, came later. See other derivatives, such as virtual, virtuosity, virtuoso, etc.

_virile, virility_: these words still have the strong connotation of male strength and power."

It seems right to me that to be virtuous is synonymous with being manly.  I think this is what Freemasonry is all about; teaching good men to have virtue.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 17, 2016)

You may well be right.

I always remember a conversation I had years ago. I said that freemasonry is the sum of its members actions. The PM I was talking to said I was wrong and that Freemasonry is an ideal which transcends the actions and failings of its members, even when they fail spectacularly, the ideal remains.



pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It seems right to me that to be virtuous is synonymous with being manly.  I think this is what Freemasonry is all about; teaching good men to have virtue.



Sounds good to me


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 17, 2016)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> For some time now there has been an idea rolling around in my head.  (not surprising as there is lots of unused space up there)    I have been asking myself "What is it that we "do" as Freemasons?"  "What is Freemasonry about?"  "What is the "Great Work" of Freemasonry?"  I think the answer is that we teach what in Latin is called Vir.   A quick web search turned up this quote:
> 
> "The word _vir_, meaning man, has several common English derivatives:
> 
> ...


See also the 30th degree AASR-SJ


----------



## Bloke (Mar 18, 2016)

Is not a knowledge of nature and science also virtuous ?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 18, 2016)

Bloke said:


> I always remember a conversation I had years ago. I said that freemasonry is the sum of its members actions. The PM I was talking to said I was wrong and that Freemasonry is an ideal which transcends the actions and failings of its members, even when they fail spectacularly, the ideal remains.


 My standard reply when people say "Oh, you're a Freemason, don't you guys run is the world?" is to smile gently and say "Well,  actually,  the world isn't run by people, the world is run by ideas".


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 18, 2016)

JamestheJust said:


> And what of the work of the MM?


EA, virtue (also called Wisdom), because only good men should be shown the path.
FC, knowledge (also called Strength), the ability to know the true from the false.
MM, application (also called Beauty), by his works a man is known.
Having discussed the South, West, and East I must now think of the North, a place of silence and circumspection.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 18, 2016)

pointwithinacircle2 said:


> It seems right to me that to be virtuous is synonymous with being manly.  I think this is what Freemasonry is all about; teaching good men to have virtue.



The hard part is deciding what "Man Up" means now and what it *should* mean later.  Because manning up is about both living up to what it currently means *and* about striving to live up to to what it should mean.

This situation is an excellent example of that.  We have a conflict over theocrats imposing church law.  We have brothers taking a stance on what morality is for them.  We have a generational shift on what morality is and where it comes from.  We are an institution that accepts men of all religions.  We have specific moral teachings that come out of one specific faith.  We have members who think the topic is a matter of politics meaning they don't see (or don't want to see) the conundrum this combination of issues creates.

Had this been limited to the ballot box we would not be discussing it now.  Whether "Man Up" means to reject any who trigger a cringe factor or to have the personal growth to get past the reaction stays an issue determined in private and dealt with one brother at a time.

Instead the issue came out as edicts and adopted as regulation.  Now "Man Up" means a cringe factor in BOTH directions.  Some cringe at homosexuals.  Others cringe at homophobes.  We all know how this works out in time.  Generations come and go and in the end the issue will be settled with the morality as seen by future generations.  There is no avoiding that tide.  Some meet the tide by getting over it.  Others meet the tide by building dykes.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 25, 2016)

Brother Doug, as usual you have addressed the issue at hand with eloquence and insight.  I would take exception however to this statement.


dfreybur said:


> The hard part is deciding what "Man Up" means now and what it *should* mean later.  Because manning up is about both living up to what it currently means *and* about striving to live up to to what it should mean.


I believe that the term "Man-up" has, as you said, too many different interpretations to be a useful guide.  While it  can be argued that the term virtue has different interpretations, I believe that the range of definitions of virtue is much narrower.  I believe that this narrower path leads more surely to the destination I desire.


----------

